# Fat Azureus...need help!! 56kb



## draze03 (Aug 19, 2006)

I need help to find out if she is just a fat frog that needs to be on a diet or does she have bloat.. She is vary active and still eats if this helps....


----------



## draze03 (Aug 19, 2006)

sorry here's the pic


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I’m no expert but I going to surmise that a frog with a serious bacterial infection would not eat or be active. That said, that is the fattest frog that I’ve ever seen. Also, the legs seem comparatively skinny. Do you have a profile shot so that we can see if the other areas of the body are fat? Then again, she may just be filled with eggs. Do tincs lay enough eggs to be that fat when carrying a full load?


----------



## draze03 (Aug 19, 2006)

Graasypeak thnks for the reply...
I don't know if tincs get this fat when they are gravid,didn't even think about that...umm...maybe should check to see how gravid tincs should look like...
well here's some more pics as u requested


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

I might be wrong, but I do not believe that this frog is simply overweight. Perhaps eggs.. but most gravid frogs I have seen are more 'bloaty' in the lower abdominal region while the picture looks like the bloating is also in the chest area as well.

More information would be helpful to identify potential problems. How old is the frog. What are its living conditions (water? substrate? Planted vivarium? Paper towels? etc..). Also has this specimen been treated for anything previously? Has the frog been soaking much or avoiding water? 

It could be a water retention thing, especially since the frog is still active. This could be indicative of water quality issues or renal problems. 

I know this problem gives more questions that answers.

Good Luck!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I would recommend contacting a vet to have them see if they can withdraw fluid from the abdomen to check for infections. 
I have seen tincts retain fluids (to the point where up to 3 cc could be withdrawn from the frog) and still move and feed... 


Ed


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I’d still like to see a real profile. When my leucs started to fatten up you could visibly see the fat pads on the upper neck (above and behind the eye).

Some other questions:
Does this frog live in a viv?
Has it been in contact with other frogs?
If so how many and what do they look like?
How long have you been in possession of this frog?
If this frog has grown up with you, how many flies are you feeding and how often.

I’m still thinking that renal bloat would stress the frog to the point where she would no longer be active or eat (again I’m not speaking as an expert)


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Oops, Ed posted just before me. I'm probably wrong.


----------



## draze03 (Aug 19, 2006)

so this could be a water retentional prb, or renal.
to answer ur Q's 
*she is not mine but a friends, i thought i would help and see if their was ne thing wrong w/ her 
*lives in a planted viv alone, w/ pathos and a brom, sub is peat and sphagnum moss,
*she dose go in the water every now and then but not to much,
*never been treated for anything,
*use distilled water
*eats about 30 ff a day
Grasspeak my camera sux, sorry, so I can't get to close to her but here's another pic


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I second taking it to a vet.


----------



## draze03 (Aug 19, 2006)

Well going to take her to the vet this week.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

'bump' for update.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Just a quick comment here... in speaking to the pathologists at work, they see liver disease as a cause of bloating in amphibians at least as frequently as kidney problems.. 

Ed


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I've heard of people using dextrose solutions to treat bloaty frogs. I'm certainly not an expert and would at least consult a vet first.


----------

